
Someone Can Change Your Facebook Credentials by Just Sending in a Fake Passport - phwd
http://imgur.com/a/L0pTI
======
minimaxir
Context:
[https://reddit.com/r/technology/comments/4q8ywp/til_that_som...](https://reddit.com/r/technology/comments/4q8ywp/til_that_someone_can_change_your_facebook_email/)

Latest update is that Facebook restored access.

------
amyjess
This is well known in the transgender community.

Facebook has a history of forcing trans people to verify their names by
providing legal ID. This hurts people who haven't yet been able to legally
change their names for one reason or another even if they go by their new name
exclusively in real life.

So to deal with this, the community discovered a while back that you can just
scan your ID and Photoshop in whatever name you'd like, and Facebook will
accept it. They don't look too closely.

------
jessaustin
_...lost_ all _my business pages..._

In future perhaps one's businesses will use and publicize their own domains,
rather than Zuck's?

~~~
detaro
And then the domain registrar will be the one duped ;)

~~~
ultramancool
My personal favourite was the guy who stole sex.com using only a fax on
company letterhead.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_M._Cohen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_M._Cohen)

